# Pressing Journal



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

May aswell get a new journal up here,no intro or any fluff just straight in with some training.

May get a vid or two up in the near future but for now I'm just concentrating on getting back to where I was before I gave up lifting over a year ago.

Last couple of sessions to get things started.

MILITARY PRESS

Warmups

Bar x10

50x5

70x2

90x1

Worksets

115k 4

110k 3 2 1 1


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BICEPS

CHINS

Warmups

Stretches

Bodyweight 4

10k 1

20k 1

30k 1

Worksets

+40k 3 couldn't hold weight with feet

+35k 6 same again,need a belt to hold plates

Dumbell curls 25k

R,6

L,5

R,3

L,3

Hammer curls 25k

R,4

L,4

R,3

L,3


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good to see your back , you training at home still ?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> Good to see your back , you training at home still ?


Cheers mate and yes,exact same setup and diet.

Been off for over a year,just got sick of it and lost motivation but now I feel fired up again,just got to try and stay that way:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Closegrip Bench Press

Warmups

Bar x14

50x5

90x3

130x1

160x1

Worksets

180k

3

170k

3

2

2

1


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strong as fck still buddy

how come you had time away

your journal was inspiring to me mate and really enjoyed it so glad your back

BEAST


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks good!subbed


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> strong as fck still buddy
> 
> how come you had time away
> 
> ...


Thanks Rick!

I can't really explain why I stopped training mate,just lost the plot I think:lolr it could be just a case of burning out mentally,either way I'd like to avoid it happening again if I can help it.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Looks good!subbed


May change your mind when you realise I dont train legs mate,but if you couldn't give a **** about that then it's all good


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> May change your mind when you realise I dont train legs mate,but if you couldn't give a **** about that then it's all good


Like me now :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Like me now :lol: :laugh:


So it's safe to say you don't give a **** then aye:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> So it's safe to say you don't give a **** then aye:lol:


YUP


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

new pic, bit **** but won't be leaning up anytime soon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

pec depth looks good .


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen:3194670 said:


> pec depth looks good .


Not bad mate,would be better if I upped the rep range a tad but strength gains would slow down and that's where the heart lies,size gains are still coming at an okay rate so on the whole I'm haopy with how things are going


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strength is all that matters 

and squatting :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen:3194750 said:


> strength is all that matters
> 
> and squatting :lol:


I squat twice per day :thumbup1:

Feel alot lighter afterwards:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I squat twice per day :thumbup1:
> 
> Feel alot lighter afterwards:whistling:


heavy squats too i bet :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> heavy squats too i bet :lol:


He ain't eating your meatloaf ya know!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I recon you bench his meatloaf though a DS?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

CHINS

Stretches

Warmups

Bodyweight 3

+10k 1

+20k 1

+35k 1

Worksets +35k

7 PB

6

4

3

2

2

Chest is now at 53 and arms 19

Muscle memory has done it's job so it's time to add new muscle.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> heavy squats too i bet :lol:


Na mate,a bit sh1t tbh.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strength guys always have a better looking muscle than bb guys .

you logging diet and supps as well ?

whats yer bodyweight ?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I recon you bench his meatloaf though a DS?


LOL what's this crack about meatloaf, I think I've got some catching up to do around here.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> LOL what's this crack about meatloaf, I think I've got some catching up to do around here.


Mc Ewens own fine blend of scrottem filling non embalming ,beetle juiced,pie,with tatlet sauce.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> strength guys always have a better looking muscle than bb guys .
> 
> you logging diet and supps as well ?
> 
> whats yer bodyweight ?


I'll get my diet up in five mate,in fact I can sum it up in one sentence:tin of tuna/2 silces wm bread or bowl of cerial lol,7 times per day.

supps = none,not even protein these days.

I weigh 17st 3,was 18st 5 before I stopped training but was fatter then.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I'll get my diet up in five mate,in fact I can sum it up in one sentence:tin of tuna/2 silces wm bread or bowl of cerial lol,7 times per day.
> 
> supps = none,not even protein these days.
> 
> I weigh 17st 3,was 18st 5 before I stopped training but was fatter then.


nice diet haha needs must .

you look bigger than 17,3 i guess your 5"9 ? i know you said you dont squat either .


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Mc Ewens own fine blend of scrottem filling non embalming ,beetle juiced,pie,with tatlet sauce.


Sounds canny:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen:3200739 said:


> nice diet haha needs must .
> 
> you look bigger than 17,3 i guess your 5"9 ? i know you said you dont squat either .


5ft 10 mate,I think the no legs are the reason why I look bigger :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha im 6"2 with a big belly so im skinny fat :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> haha im 6"2 with a big belly so im skinny fat :lol:


I am 6'5" with a bigger gut lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen:3200779 said:


> haha im 6"2 with a big belly so im skinny fat :lol:


Us non bb can get away with it

If that's you in the pic then I doubt any part of you is skinny mate,unless you're talking about your willy:whistling: 

I promised myself this journal wouldn't go bad and by page 2 it all goes to **** lol,better than being a misery guts though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> Us non bb can get away with it
> 
> If that's you in the pic then I doubt any part of you is skinny mate,unless you're talking about your willy:whistling:
> 
> I promised myself this journal wouldn't go bad and by page 2 it all goes to **** lol,better than being a misery guts though.


Do'nt start that one:lol:It is his pride and joy in AL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Us non bb can get away with it
> 
> If that's you in the pic then I doubt any part of you is skinny mate,unless you're talking about your willy:whistling:
> 
> I promised myself this journal wouldn't go bad and by page 2 it all goes to **** lol,better than being a misery guts though.


yeah thats me in the pic mate

as fat boy will tell you im alright in the cock department 



biglbs said:


> Do'nt start that one:lol:It is his pride and joy in AL


you ruin everyones journal mr whippybago :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> yeah thats me in the pic mate
> 
> as fat boy will tell you im alright in the cock department
> 
> ...


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs:3200879 said:


> Do'nt start that one:lol:It is his pride and joy in AL


Is it wrong that I feel the need to have a gander at ewens pride?,just for curiositys sake:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Is it wrong that I feel the need to have a gander at ewens pride?,just for curiositys sake:lol:


haha its only wrong if you pm me for a look .....oh you have pm`d me :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> Is it wrong that I feel the need to have a gander at ewens pride?,just for curiositys sake:lol:


It bites


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen:3200995 said:


> haha its only wrong if you pm me for a look .....oh you have pm`d me :lol:


Christ now my inbox will be full of blokes wanting a 'cuddle' :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs:3201019 said:


> It bites


I'm sure it does,but does it chew on peaches or chocolate mate.......


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BENCH PRESS

Warmups

Bar x16

50x6

90x3

130x1

170x1

Worksets

190k 3

180k 5 3 1 1

Will probably up the weight next week to 200 on the first set and 190 for the rest.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

or 195 for all sets then 197 next time and 200 the one after


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How are your joints mate,do you suffer at all?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> or 195 for all sets then 197 next time and 200 the one after


lol that's what I used to do mate,I liked it but I find that when I step out the comfort zone for the first set it makes the rest of the sets feel alot lighter than they normally would which equals an extra rep or two,thats the theory anyway:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs said:


> How are your joints mate,do you suffer at all?


Only time I get bother is when I re-rack the bar mate,I literally can't let go of the bar for about 5-10 seconds while squirming around in pain lol.Between workouts I don't get any joint trouble mate,only some tendonitis the odd time that flares up due to dumbell curls.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Back pic from yesterday.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> Back pic from yesterday.


Did you p1ss on your shoes mate?

Good width,do you ever deadlift though?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Did you p1ss on your shoes mate?
> 
> Good width,do you ever deadlift though?


lol

Haven't deadlifted since I started back again mate,does it show?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BICEPS

Chins

Stretches

Warmups

Bodyweight x3

+10k 1

+20k

+30k 1

Worksets

+40k

6 PB

4

3

3

3

Hammer curls 27.5k

R,6

L,5

R,5

L,4

Still a struggle to keep hold of the 40k,but managed:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> lol
> 
> Haven't deadlifted since I started back again mate,does it show?


In the erectors,but i am sure that will not take long to address,again muscle memory,good back though mate


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Pb....nice,repped


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Well I've had a bit time off,ate **** all and done **** all:lol:but despite feeling weak and flat the damage wasn't that bad on tonights workout.

BENCH PRESS

Warmups

Empty bar x23

50x7

90x3

130x1

Worksets 160k

5

3

2

2

1

170 for reps next week.

Also started a new cycle today of 2g test pw with a frontload of 60mg dbol pd for about a week.Last cycle was 150mg oxy pd so I'm hoping for even better gains in size and strength with this cycle.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good stuff mate good to see your back


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> good stuff mate good to see your back


Cheers ewen

tbh I needed a small break anyway but the diets been pure shyte so I've ended up losing a couple of weeks ****ing progress :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BICEPS

Chins

Bodyweight 5

+10k 1

+20k 1

Worksets +30k

8

5

3

2

2

Hammer curls 25k

R,4

L,4

R,4

L,4

Lost my puff after the first set but on the whole,not too bad.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

OiOi nice to see you,to see you ,nice!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs:3252022 said:


> OiOi nice to see you,to see you ,nice!


Niii??????

That last nice was mine mate,don't be ****ing greedy

How's things mate,been upto anything decent? I'm enjoying a classy bottle of wine............lambrini:whistling:doesn't happen that often these days so I'm loving it all the more lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Niii??????
> 
> That last nice was mine mate,don't be ****ing greedy
> 
> How's things mate,been upto anything decent? I'm enjoying a classy bottle of wine............lambrini:whistling:doesn't happen that often these days so I'm loving it all the more lol


you tight cnut :lol:

ive got some blacksheep and some brown ale to slurp while watching bad ass


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Just stumbled across this journal. Impressive stuff. I like the simplicity of your workouts:thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Just stumbled across this journal. Impressive stuff. I like the simplicity of your workouts:thumbup1:


strong fcuker aswell :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> you tight cnut :lol:
> 
> ive got some blacksheep and some brown ale to slurp while watching bad ass


Shocking I know,feels good though:thumbs:

canna wack the broon ale,my mother used to live on the stugg,sent her mental:lol:

one thing though,wtf is black sheep?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> Shocking I know,feels good though:thumbs:
> 
> canna wack the broon ale,my mother used to live on the stugg,sent her mental:lol:
> 
> one thing though,wtf is black sheep?


nice ale


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Shocking I know,feels good though:thumbs:
> 
> canna wack the broon ale,my mother used to live on the stugg,sent her mental:lol:
> 
> one thing though,wtf is black sheep?


blacksheep brewery real ale from masham .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kebab here:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Just stumbled across this journal. Impressive stuff. I like the simplicity of your workouts:thumbup1:


Aye there's not much attached to them mate,like to cram all the effort into one exercise to save time stripping the bar for other exercises.

tbh it's pure laziness


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs said:


> kebab here:thumb:


The joys of being a strength trainer and not giving a **** :thumb:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dsahna said:


> Aye there's not much attached to them mate,like to cram all the effort into one exercise to save time stripping the bar for other exercises.
> 
> tbh it's pure laziness


Effective laziness is known as knowledge

I've just had a giant chicken pizza


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm feeling left out of this food thing oh no I've had a full chicken at nandos Haha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> I'm feeling left out of this food thing oh no I've had a full chicken at nandos Haha


mmmmm WELL,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,mmmmmm nom nom nice fatty fuuckin thing here!!Me too,so fook off!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mingster:3252216 said:


> Effective laziness is known as knowledge
> 
> I've just had a giant chicken pizza


Two lamb steaks and the rest of my lasses chicken curry for me mate,I'm jelous lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen:3252239 said:


> I'm feeling left out of this food thing oh no I've had a full chicken at nandos Haha


Take it saturday night is everyones cheat night:lol:

Unless it's an ordinary night for all:whistling:haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It's my cheat night. Was a regular thing at one time but I need to lean up a wee bit at the minute:innocent:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> Take it saturday night is everyones cheat night:lol:
> 
> Unless it's an ordinary night for all:whistling:haha


Only a bit


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Well the wines gone and I'm barely half cut,will have to get two bottles next time


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

MILITARY PRESS

Warmups

Empty bar x12

50x5

70x3

90x1

Worksets

110k 4

100k 3 2 2 1

Damage wasn't bad on these either,115 next week.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

thats some good ohp numbers , they all strict reps ?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen:3254554 said:


> thats some good ohp numbers , they all strict reps ?


Judge for yourself mate,search dsahna on youtube

Feel free to let me know on here what you think of my form and fashion sense


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

This lady looks a bit unhappy about the spotting--poor woman!! :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

haha yeah well :lol:

good pressing although head through at top of lift would be better but your not doing a comp .

i gotta say though the old bollocks took a beating on this video ....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

biglbs said:


> This lady looks a bit unhappy about the spotting--poor woman!! :lol:


haha thats got me in stitches i dunno why :lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Also do you train upstairs?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Me too for five mins now!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs:3254625 said:


> This lady looks a bit unhappy about the spotting--poor woman!! :lol:


Understatement of the year


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> Understatement of the year


You nasty man,that is 4 x her weight:whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen:3254629 said:


> haha yeah well :lol:
> 
> good pressing although head through at top of lift would be better but your not doing a comp .
> 
> i gotta say though the old bollocks took a beating on this video ....


Mate you've had the microscope out:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs:3254642 said:


> Also do you train upstairs?


Yes  always a worry tbh


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Mate you've had the microscope out:lol:


fcuking did an all ive just been in the bath i thought some cnut was watching me :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs:3254669 said:


> You nasty man,that is 4 x her weight:whistling: :lol: :lol:


She's actually cried before a pb attempt before incase it went wrong and I got my neck flattened,so yeah I'm a little bit evil lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:blowme: mg:



Dsahna said:


> She's actually cried before a pb attempt before incase it went wrong and I got my neck flattened,so yeah I'm a little bit evil lol


 :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

CHINS

Stretches

Bodyweight 3

+10k 2

+20k 1

+30k 1

Worksets

35k 6 5 4 4 3 2


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dsahna said:


> CHINS
> 
> Stretches
> 
> ...


Good work.

I'm going backwards on chins. I was doing 13/14 with a 10kg plate in my belt. I'm struggling to get 10 at the minute. I may give the adding weight but lower reps route a go.

Keep it going:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good work.
> 
> I'm going backwards on chins. I was doing 13/14 with a 10kg plate in my belt. I'm struggling to get 10 at the minute. I may give the adding weight but lower reps route a go.
> 
> Keep it going:thumbup1:


Definitely give it a go,even try doing your first set with +20,imo not only will you get stronger quicker the rest of your sets will feel lighter than normal after the heavier first set.

I've recently started adding this tactic when trying to increase my bench/military press from one week to the next and it seems to help


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dsahna said:


> Definitely give it a go,even try doing your first set with +20,imo not only will you get stronger quicker the rest of your sets will feel lighter than normal after the heavier first set.
> 
> I've recently started adding this tactic when trying to increase my bench/military press from one week to the next and it seems to help


Yeah. I used to do this with Close Grip Bench straight after regular Bench. I would just take 20kg off the bench and the CGBP that followed always felt light

I'll definitely up the weight on the chins even though I'm on a deload at the minute lol. I'm not so sure about the 'rest of yours sets' bit though. After my first exercise I'm a one or two sets kinda guy:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

LOL I'm a one exercise kinda guy:whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dsahna said:


> LOL I'm a one exercise kinda guy:whistling:


That's why I like your workouts lol.

With everything other than legs I like one main exercise then 1 set each of two support exercises and that's it. I don't know how anyone can focus hard enough on more:lol:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> CHINS
> 
> Stretches
> 
> ...


I am scared of these,i think my arms may come out of the sockets!!!!:no:

Great work mate,I agree with Ming on minimul after sets,very much,when seeking strength.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Mingster said:


> That's why I like your workouts lol.
> 
> With everything other than legs I like one main exercise then 1 set each of two support exercises and that's it. I don't know how anyone can focus hard enough on more:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

If I added more it'd be half hearted tbh,plus I'm that unfit I'd be blowing like **** with anymore.

As for legs,lets not go there


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs said:


> I am scared of these,i think my arms may come out of the sockets!!!!:no:
> 
> Great work mate,I agree with Ming on minimul after sets,very much,when seeking strength.


It's funny how different bodies suit certain exercises,I take it it's at the bottom while hanging that you get that feeling?

Dumbell curls are the worst for me,weak as **** on them(25k) and gives me tendonitis mate.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dsahna said:


> It's funny how different bodies suit certain exercises,I take it it's at the bottom while hanging that you get that feeling?
> 
> Dumbell curls are the worst for me,weak as **** on them(25k) and gives me tendonitis mate.


The problem i get is that the bars bend down to me!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

CLOSE GRIP BENCH PRESS

Warmups

Empty bar x16

50x6

90x3

130x1

150x1

Worksets

170k 4 2

160k 3 2 1

Got a new job today,can't say what but things are finally looking up.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope your safe in it!

Nice workout buddy:thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

biglbs said:


> Hope your safe in it!
> 
> Nice workout buddy:thumb:


Thanks Bigman


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done on the doorman for a gay strip club job


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> well done on the doorman for a gay strip club job


 :whistling:  cheers mate but it's nothing exciting like that lol


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BICEPS

CHINS

Stretches

Bodyweight 4

+10k 2

+20k 1

+30k 1

Worksets

+40k 5 4 3 3 2

HAMMER CURLS 25K

R,6

L,6

R,4

L,4

Steady away,leaning out more too which has been a long time coming:lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Pic from tonight


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

solid session and good back :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> solid session and good back :thumbup1:


Cheers Ewen:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BENCH PRESS

Warmups

Bar x20

50x6

90x3

130x1

160x1

Worksets

180k 3

170k 3 2 2 1

****


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Awsome mate,i like the way 160 is a warm up!! :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

CHINS

Stretches

Bodyweight 5

+10k 3

+20k 1

+30k 1

Worksets

+40k 5 4 3 3

Bodyweight 13 7


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice workout I like the less is more Outlook and you move some decent weights .


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

ewen said:


> Nice workout I like the less is more Outlook and you move some decent weights .


Aye less is more for me mate,it's even less now that I've added an extra couple of rest days in due to work and **** lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

MILITARY PRESS

Warmups

Empty bar x12

50x6

70x2

90x1

Worksets

110k 5 2

100k 3 2 1

Better


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good pressing mate .


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Just caught this I'm subbed. What's the reason for no legs mate?

****ing strong pressing!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Just caught this I'm subbed. What's the reason for no legs mate?
> 
> ****ing strong pressing!!!!


Ya can't see em in a t shirt :lol:

Dshana you got any new bids mate ?


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

ewen said:


> Ya can't see em in a t shirt :lol:


This is very true but you also say bench isn't king! Wtf!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Cheers lads

Mike-Because I'm a lazy ****er and couldn't care less about them mate lol,not the best attitude I know but there you go.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Atleast your honest .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Good pressing/pulling work


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

get this back up and running love you style buddy


----------

